# rom stability?



## thatusername (Feb 17, 2012)

the stock touchwiz rom is pretty stable

few issues here and there, sometimes the lockscreen shifts and only 4 dots are available for the pattern lock.

camera app is awesome, i like the phone app in that it pulls the information about the call regardless of it being in my phone.

i'm not in love with the launcher or any of the other bloatware

but i am in love with the stability. coming from the LG G2X, the S3 has little to no issues

do any of the s3 roms offer this stability? i remember the roms for the g2x weren't particularly stable but the development for that was a lot less than this phone.

is there anyway to get the same functionality of the touchwiz phone/ other useful touchwiz features on a AOKP or other rom?


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

If you want the Touchwiz features you will need to stick with a stock based rom. The CM10 based roms will all have the AOSP feel. That being said, some good ICS stable roms to checkout would be:

Bean's rom - http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29674-rom-beans-custom-stock-rom-build-14-109-50gb-dropbox-aroma-installer-sence-4-recents-many-options-themed-pure-stability/

Synergy - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1792499

Jellybomb ICS - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1939418

These are my favorites! There are also some Jellybean Touchwiz ports but they are based off AT&T or US Celluar leaks, no official Verizon release yet.

P.S. All the above is assuming you are on Verizon!!


----------



## monkeystomp (Jul 2, 2012)

I have been using beans and it's really stable. everything seems to be working fine.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I've been using Bean's.

If you like the stock stability, install Nova or Apex launcher.


----------



## thatusername (Feb 17, 2012)

thanks for the replies guys! i saw beans and liked it but im on T-Mobile sadly


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

If you want to try a cm10 based rom Eclipse has been very stable for me. I don't use the Samsung apps so I don't miss them.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

To address part of your question that seems to have been overlooked, TW features are incompatible with AOSP based ROMs (like AOKP) because the framework is different. AOSP has come a long way, and the ROMs have gotten insanely stable, especially with the major bug fixes that are rolling out this week. However, samsung gestures, TW apps like the camera and MMS app, etc., are not compatible with AOSP. Likewise, TW will get better battery life than AOSP. On the flipside, AOSP ROMs are leaner, faster, and have a host of awesome features and customizations that TW doesn't have.

Just my two cents.


----------

